# Favorite 2 saltwater flies



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

I am new to fly fishing and want to grow my fly box. Please post your favorite 2 flies and pictures.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I'll give you 5:
Bead Eye Clouser
Dink Popper 
Kwan
Dupre Spoon Fly
Seaducer
colors depend on the time of year.

Do you tie flies? If so or, even if you are just curious, the Texas FlyFishers holds a fly tying round table the second and third Tuesday night of the month at Bayland Community Park (same spot we hold our montly meetings, the last Tuesday of the month). For information and directions, check our website at

www.texasflyfishers.org

and look under the meetings tab. The group leader is Bob Logan.

Tight lines, AC


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Favorite 2? That depends. I have a favorite 2 for each fish I go for, but if I had to only pick two I'd go with a clouser and seaducer. Clousers can get deep and mimic a wide variety of baitfish. Seaducers go shallow and can be fished close to shore, in cover and against mangroves.

The good news is you can use more than 2, so don't limit yourself. Find the most common patterns and get them in different sizes and weights (if weighted).

My favorite fly? Now that is a good topic. Chartreuse tarpon toad, hands down. Nothing makes me want to go fishing more than that fly. Well, any tarpon toad really...


----------



## Turneffeisland (Jan 25, 2012)

Some of our most productive flies have been
Bonefish Bitters and Gotcha's, 6 and 8's 
Shrimp are always good as well


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

If I only needed two flies I would never have started tying.

But for your question....

Gurgler with a rattle
weighted crab pattern (been using a hackle crab with beadchain or Small Leadeyes alot)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

All depends on what you are targeting...but general purpose go to fly would be Clousers.

Gotcha's are tremendous on bones and black death killers on Tarpon.


----------



## Coastalflyfisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Sparcely tied bead-eyed Clouser
Gold Spoon Fly


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

My two are bendbacks because they are weedless and poppers. I love the topwater action.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got to go with the clouser and gurglar. Clouser due to the many variations (both size and color) and the gurglar for topwater action - nothing beats seeing a wake in back of the fly before the red explodes on it! Gets the heart pumping and the knees weak!!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

For permit, I pretty much lean on one fly one. This might surprise you... I actually can't believe I am giving away this secret.... a Bauer crab. 

Seriously, simple crab patterns do the best for them imo. I use the rubber band style Bauer and trim the legs back a bit.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bauer Crab..that's a great looking Permit fly. Used something similar but didn't know the name of it. I bet it catches fish.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Horbey spoon fly
Clouser


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Bauer Crab..that's a great looking Permit fly. Used something similar but didn't know the name of it. I bet it catches fish.


There are different versions, but here is the way I like them and the way I tie it:

http://www.saltwaterflies.com/bauer_flats_crab.html

The legs are a little long on those, so I'd trim about 1/3rd off.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For offshore a chart/white clouser in about 1/0-2/0 and an all white clouser same size. Both with very heavy eyes for fishing on heavy sinking lines for kings, cobia, whatever down deep. I've seen kings take these flies at 80' on a clear day.

For any surface fish- dorado, etc. same flies with lighter eyes.

I've guided clients to kings, cobia, dorado, bonito, spanish mackerel, even red snapper on flyrods. You haven't lived until you've caught a 20# king on a fly rod. I learned my craft from the late Chris Phillips with whom I co-guided on my offshore boat for several years. Some of the best times of my life.

If you knew Chris, the attached picture says it all. Two kings on at the same time. That day I also watched him land the king in the picture on his favorite 6 weight sage rpl. It bottomed the 30# boga out.


----------

